# Max cfm on 110 volts



## Dwain (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a 100,000 sq.ft. building of beams, air ducts, pipes and vents to blow clean several times per year with an air gun and extension. but 110volts only gets me about 7cfm at 90psi , I need 14cfm for normal 1/4 inch gun . I do not want to use gas, and I do not have 240volt circuit available. unit must be portable to move around the building. Can any of you experienced guys tell me if this is going to be impossible? or could there be a solution.

Dwain


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Buy a bigger compressor that will put out that much cfm.


----------



## Dwain (Apr 25, 2014)

well I would if you could get a compressor to run on 110 volts that would put out that much CFM . I do not believe there is such a thing. I thought about a big holding tank put that would not be very portable.


----------

